

Ask HN:Can you master AngularJS without prior Javascript experience? - ekm2

I am currently studying &quot;Javascript:The Good Parts&quot; and was wondering if I would do just fine by jumping into AngularJS.
======
wallin
I agree with Dimitris: you'll be fine with basic JS knowledge. Although I
would describe the AngularJS learning curve as Ben Nadel puts it in his blog
=) (which by the way is a great resource for learning a bit more advanced
AngularJS) [http://www.bennadel.com/blog/2439-My-Experience-With-
Angular...](http://www.bennadel.com/blog/2439-My-Experience-With-AngularJS-
The-Super-heroic-JavaScript-MVW-Framework.htm)

I can also recommend the screencasts at
[http://egghead.io/lessons](http://egghead.io/lessons) to get a hang of the
basic AngularJS concepts (site seems somewhat broken now however...)

------
Dimitris
If you have basic understanding of JS, I think you will be fine. The learning
curve for AngularJS is steep so you are going to spend a lot of time going
over new material.

As soon as you are able to write a basic program in JS then jump right to
AngularJS.

Tkae a look at this book as well.
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596805531.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596805531.do)
It's really helpful.

------
AydinSakar
I would recommend: [http://www.packtpub.com/angularjs-web-application-
developmen...](http://www.packtpub.com/angularjs-web-application-
development/book), You may have to read several times over but it is a good
guide for a real Angular application. And, yes jump into making a real
application with Angular, you won't regret :)

------
captn3m0
I would recommend Eloquent Javascript[1] over Javascript: The Good Parts.

[1]: eloquentjavascript.net/contents.html

